# Mortar/Pointing question.



## Salad Dodger (7 Dec 2020)

In the spring, I will need to have a go at pointing the front of our garage. There is plenty of info on YouTube, and I can practice on the out of sight bits. But my question is...... 
The house and garage were built circa 1965. The mortar is very very yellow. Almost like the colour of beach sand. 
If I use portland cement and builders sand, it will surely finish up a very grey colour. And Mrs Salad won't be happy...... 
Do I need some other type of cement, or mortar, or something?


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Dec 2020)

SD, I'd go with a 1-2-9 cement-lime-sand mix or even a 1-3-12, and try and choose a sand colour that matches the existing pointing- you won't need that much even if it;'s bit more money. 
Also match the pointing style, ie bucket handle, recessed or struck joint so it looks the same.


----------



## bikingdad90 (7 Dec 2020)

I would suggest going with lime mortar as opposed to cement as it’s more yellow or dye the mortar with special dye. You’ll be better of doing it in stages with small amounts of mortar mix rather than a big batch as it dries quite quickly.


----------



## Randomnerd (7 Dec 2020)

Get white cement for your mix and play around with sands till you get the right colour. A few trials before you start, so you can see the dried finish.


----------



## TissoT (7 Dec 2020)

You could use a mortar Dye.

https://www.sealantsandtoolsdirect....5uL3tFh9_msbRzWL1Id5nj-WuE9urvyRoCn94QAvD_BwE


----------

